# Frame storage for a Bucksaw.



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a medium Salsa Bucksaw.



I want to outfit it for some bikepacking this year and I'm not entirely sure what I want to do with frame storage. I will be DIYing a seat bag, FWIW.

My choices would be a frame bag:









or a cargo cage:










I dry fit one of these Blackburn cargo cages at the shop today when I was picking up my bike after getting my rear brake bled. The position of the bottle cage bosses on the Bucksaw puts them WAY low, and items in this cargo cage would be VERY close (if not hitting) the seat tube near the hole for stealth dropper routing. The bottom platform of the cage is half an inch or less from the seat tube. If I ever install a dropper post, this is an even bigger problem. A hard round item with a larger diameter (like a large bottle) just flat wouldn't fit. So I'd be limited to using something soft like a stuff bag that could conform to the tube shape.

The guy at the shop I was talking to (a friend I worked with last year) has a Bucksaw the same size as me, and he has the frame bag. He's saying that he has space for a bottle, a few light batteries, and maybe a bit more for some extra gloves/balaclava, etc in that weird little upper section of the bag. It's not super spacious (but not terrible), but moreso the issue is the weird shape that limits WHAT you can put in there.

Seems like the frame bag might be the better choice for this bike, but it's not overwhelming to me. What say ye?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Salsa Cycles
He had a bucksaw in Iceland. He did it with a framebag, seatbag, and handlebar bag.

Uraltour does a top tube bag that runs the length of the top tube, that might be something to also look at for extra storage. Like connecting a gas tank and jerry can.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Sure, yeah, I've got those other options on my radar, but this post is specifically about the area within the front triangle. For that, frame bag or cargo cage would be my two choices. 

I'm looking for thoughts folks have about those choices for similar sorts of bikes (really, any FS would apply).

My gear is compact and light enough that I think I'll be fine with seatbag, handlebar bag, some frame storage, and maybe a gas tank along with a larger daypack.


----------



## Quitou (Sep 1, 2014)

Ha. Funny. That was me on a pre-production Bucksaw.

I used a frame bag made by Andrew at Bedrock Bags, It's an absolutely perfect bag. Bedrock Bags and Packs I images if you ride a large, Andrew likely still has the template.

I think the Bedrock bag is better than the Salsa bag, but not by much. I do think Bedrock's Entrada bar bag is the bomb.

I'll be taking a similar setup to Nepal soon.











Mr Pink57 said:


> Salsa Cycles
> He had a bucksaw in Iceland. He did it with a framebag, seatbag, and handlebar bag.
> 
> Uraltour does a top tube bag that runs the length of the top tube, that might be something to also look at for extra storage. Like connecting a gas tank and jerry can.


----------

